# vitamins and supplements



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I know vitamins and supplements are important for the overall health of our pets. They keep them healthy and energetic and also promote a smooth skin. Just wondering how often one should give them. Is there anything like too much when it comes to vitamins and supplements?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes you definitely can over do the supplements and that in itself will cause health problems.
Personally a good quality raw diet with correct ratios of meat, bone and offal with give your dog 100% of his needs. 
Generally as long as the diet is a good quality whether raw or kibble then there is no need to add any other supplements.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Totally agree as long as you are feeding a good quality diet there should be no need for vitamins and supplements and you can do harm with over supplementing with many of them.

Both of mine do have joint supplements (Chance doing agility and Molly having joint issues) and Molly has home cooked food due to her pancreatitis - she has calcium added and a small amount of vitamin supplement under advice from my vets but they are careful to advise that they should be used with great care.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

2nd what are you using for joint supplements? For a long time I was adding liquid chondroitin-glucosamine. I switched to their current food and that's made a world of difference (organic, grassfed). I've also started to give them green lipped mussel as I've read they are better for joints and inflammation than the chondroitin-glucosamine supplements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I use Yumove http://www.lintbells.com/yumove-dog which contains green lipped mussel and glucosamine.

I also believe fish oils are beneficial so Chance has a tin of sardines once a week (too high in fat for Molly)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The food mix I get actually adds sardines in so that's regular for them. We are just starting the dried mussels now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I also add fish and sardines sometimes. Why i was concerned about the amounts of supplements. The balanced wholesome diet i think is the best solution, hopefully one does not miss out on anything.


----------

